# What's better (or shittier): Naruto or Bleach?



## Aokiji (Aug 6, 2008)

I think it's pretty much consense, that OP shits on both. But which one of these wins?


----------



## Yak (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't really know if I should neg you for this unnecessary thread or not. I'm so torn right now.  Help me make the right decission, Aokiji


----------



## UrumiGTO (Aug 6, 2008)

naruto manga wins . in anime both fails badly


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 6, 2008)

In my opinion, Bleach manga is better than Naruto manga.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 6, 2008)

I like Bleach, I tolerate Naruto.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll go with Bleach. I'm not all that fond of yaoi manga.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 6, 2008)

^^^ Huh??? LOL...WUT?!?!?!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 6, 2008)

JUST LOOK AT THEIR LOVE


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 6, 2008)

I always preferred Bleach over Naruto, but it's really an unnecessary comparison, its like saying whats better 55th place or 56th place?  Does anyone care?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 6, 2008)

at this point Bleach has more potential but I really don't care about either


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto's existence just pisses me off now. The only thing good that's happened recently was how the black guy pwned Sasugay roronoa zoro style.


----------



## p-lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto at its best (Zabuza arc and Chuunin Exams) is better than anything Bleach has put out.  Naruto has since shat all over what made it good and has no shot of recovering.

Now that the atrocity that is the HM arc is over, Bleach has picked up what little potential it had left and is doing alright.  It can still be decent, but it won't be anything special.


----------



## MdB (Aug 6, 2008)

Bleach is a bit better now, but I don't care about either one of them.


----------



## Soul Evans (Aug 6, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Naruto at its best (Zabuza arc and Chuunin Exams) is better than anything Bleach has put out.  Naruto has since shat all over what made it good and has no shot of recovering.
> 
> Now that the atrocity that is the HM arc is over, Bleach has picked up what little potential it had left and is doing alright.  It can still be decent, but it won't be anything special.


I agree with this, although I wasn't impressed with Zabuza arc and Chuunin exams at all. I know it means nothing but for me, SS arc is more entertaining than Zabuza + Chuunin arc. Maybe it's because I read HxH before reading naruto.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 6, 2008)

I would have said Bleach on the get go, but the recent chapters are just 

So I dunnoooo!


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 6, 2008)

Manga: Naruto easily
Anime: Naruto > Bleach >>>>>>>> Shippuden
Fantards: Bleach >>>>>>>> Naruto/One Piece (in terms of less annoying to more annoying)
Shonen trinity: One Piece
Shonen overall: FMA pwns all


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 6, 2008)

what are you talking about OP is a shitty manga it can't even compare to bleach let alone Naruto!!


----------



## p-lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> what are you talking about OP is a shitty manga it can't even compare to bleach let alone Naruto!!



OMG I know!! Sauske-sama is soooo kakkoi and Toshiro-kun is kawaii desu!!  OP looks like stoopid kindergarten art.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto manga is the best out of the poll options..and a very good manga overall in my opinion...

I'm not going to say anything about one piece except its also very good.

I think Bleach manga went downhill after after SS arc..just got really repetitive to me.


The anime versions suck imo.


----------



## Tash (Aug 6, 2008)

Both are pretty "ugh" series, but on average Bleach is OK with occasional good chapters, Naruto is usually very gay, with spikes in quality that are usually followed by it hitting rock bottom hard.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Aug 6, 2008)

Both have had their ups and downs.  I got into Naruto before Bleach, but one of the best arcs I have ever experienced was the SS arc in Bleach.  

If I absolutely had to choose, it would be Bleach.  Because even though both have great, interesting supporting casts, Ichigo is less annoying than Naruto.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 6, 2008)

Both the main characters are lame. Ichigo doesn't cry at all, and Naruto just cries too fuckin much. 



p-lou said:


> Naruto at its best (Zabuza arc and Chuunin Exams) is better than anything Bleach has put out.  Naruto has since shat all over what made it good and has no shot of recovering.
> 
> Now that the atrocity that is the HM arc is over, Bleach has picked up what little potential it had left and is doing alright.  It can still be decent, but it won't be anything special.



It's a shame the idea of Chuunin exams was based off the Hunter Exams in Hunter X Hunter. When bleach reached soul society arc it was one of my favorite, but then after I lost interest.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Aug 6, 2008)

Not really sure, both just suck. Bad characters, bad action, just bad.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 6, 2008)

Bleach had an interesting concept. 

I think it would be A LOT more liked if it was like 30 pages a week and with less repetition. 

But that ain't gonna happen...they gotta milk it for what it is worth. 

I still love it though...or rather, the reasons I am still reading is are:

-I want to see how strong the Vizards really are, especially Shinji. 
-I want to see someone overcome Aizen's h4x abilities in a legitimate way
-I want to see Urahara's bankai
-I want to see the Royal Guard/Zero Division
-I want to know more about Isshin and Ryuuken
-I want to see the espada "completed"
-I want to see Gin's powers 
-I want to see Tousen demonstrate his sense of justice

For Naruto, the reasons I am still reading are...

-I want to see Naruto become hokage...duh
-I want to see Naruto learn about his father/Yondaime and his mother/Kushina
-I want Naruto to master senjutsu, learn Hiraishin, learn yin/yang, complete "that" jutsu
-I want Naruto to fall in love w/ someone
-I want Sasuke to return to Konoha
-I want Team 7 reunited
-I want Naruto to become a jounin and have his own team of students
-I want to see Naruto vs. Pein
-I want Naruto to master the Kyuubi and harness all of its powers

I'm sure more reasons will pop-up for both Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 7, 2008)

Yak said:


> Don't really know if I should neg you for this unnecessary thread or not. I'm so torn right now.  Help me make the right decission, Aokiji



Well, it became clear that most people think of Bleach as better than Naruto, so rejoice.


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

I will be honest, the only reason I even read bleach is because of Chad and Zaraki no Kenpachi.


----------



## silly (Aug 7, 2008)

Equel for me.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 7, 2008)

naruto used to be about a loser trying to be number one. now its about a gay guy trying to "rescue" the other. besides, naruto is basically a hunterxhunter  rehash, so its nothing to ejaculate over. bleach on the other hand is bland, but interesting.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 7, 2008)

i like bleach more

probably just because its more action oriented and light hearted and spontaneous


----------



## armorknight (Aug 7, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> For Naruto, the reasons I am still reading are...
> 
> -I want to see Naruto become hokage...duh *Will not happen*
> -I want to see Naruto learn about his father/Yondaime and his mother/Kushina *Will take a while*
> ...



Naruto is way too retarded to do anything really cool or become badass in any way. We all thought his new elemental rasengan would be awesome, but it was jack shit.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Aug 7, 2008)

i hate how naruto has a fail safe for sasuke a fight occurs then next chapter nothing really was happening it was all in your mind.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 7, 2008)

one thing that bugs me about naruto is that he never thinks about anything like who his parents are, whereas ichigo blames himself for his mothers death.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 7, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> one thing that bugs me about naruto is that he never thinks about anything like who his parents are, whereas ichigo blames himself for his mothers death.



Naruto's got enough emotional baggage as it is, he doesn't need to be wondering about parents he probably knows he'll never meet.

Ichigo, on the other hand, doesn't have a choice in not thinking about his mother until the day his father finally takes down that creepy poster.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 7, 2008)

Hitman Reborn


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 7, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> naruto used to be about a loser trying to be number one. now its about a gay guy trying to "rescue" the other. besides, naruto is basically a hunterxhunter  rehash, so its nothing to ejaculate over. bleach on the other hand is bland, but interesting.



How can somethng be bland and interesting.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 7, 2008)

The Naruto manga is totally superior to me.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Aug 7, 2008)

Bleach had a lot of potential before DURRRRR FEODAL JAPAN AFTERLIFE. Now its a snorefest and Aizen is a terrible broken villain.

Naruto was great when said character wasn't a weeping failure deseperately looking for his mancrush.

I guess Bleach wins this because it doesn't have as many terrible characters as naruto.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 7, 2008)

first I liked bleach but now bleach is getting boring and naruto is getting better so I like naruto better for now


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 7, 2008)

They're equally horrible.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 7, 2008)

Naruto has Hachibi right now.

Bleach has...Charlotte Coolhorn and his release...

yeah, I think I'm going with Naruto as better.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 8, 2008)

Gintama >>> all

Sasuke sama pek

OP is too kiddy for me. they have a fucking clown as their bad guy. A fucking clown. 
OP is the shittiest manga I've ever read.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2008)

Depends on how Kishi goes with the Hachiba.

As of right now though imma give Bleach the edge, since i still love it fo the Turn Back the Pendulam arc


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> Gintama >>> all
> 
> Sasuke sama pek
> 
> ...



err...out of topic?

I'm all for Bleach. Hachibi has closen the gap between the two considerably. But Bleach still has alot of unpolished potential to widen the gap if done right.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 8, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> err...out of topic?


I voted for Naruto(cuz Sasuke samapek is in it, if it wasn't for Sasuke sama i'd rate Naruto even lower than that shitty manga One Piece), I wasn't out of topic.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 8, 2008)

Indeed, OP does shit on both.

Both have become rather horrible but Bleach is far worse than Naruto. Not that Naruto is that many steps above Bleach, just that its peak was higher than Bleach's peak.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Aug 8, 2008)

Both are awful, but I think Kubo understands that his manga is terrible and simply doesn't care.

I think as of late Naruto has actually overtaken Bleach for the #2 spot on worst Shounen manga in existence, 2nd only to Inuyasha of course.  Although Naruto at least can claim that it was once a decent manga, while Bleach has always sucked goat penis.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 8, 2008)

OP        loses.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 8, 2008)

OP is a disgrace to shounen Jump. it shouldn't even be compared to awesome mangas like Naruto and bleach


----------



## Ooter (Aug 8, 2008)

naruto is very shit and boring i dont know why i read it, bleach is better.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 8, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Hitman Reborn



Tbh Bleach is better on average than Naruto


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 8, 2008)

> How can somethng be bland and interesting.




i meant the atmoshpere is bland, too much white. alot of things in this world are contradictary....



> OP is too kiddy for me. they have a fucking clown as their bad guy. A fucking clown.
> OP is the shittiest manga I've ever read.



for me, its not that its "kiddy", its just that the story takes a detour away from the actual story, ( the entire thing with vivi, how does that relate to the pirate king,  davey back fight, laboon, skypeia, and so on.)  plus luffy is too stupid to be a likable character.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 8, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Man I totally agree! IT EVEN HAS A T-REX IN IT! HOW CHILDISH IS THAT!!!!
> 
> I know most you probably don't believe me since, how could you, who puts a t-rex in a manga that isn't made for a 2 year old, but I come bearing proof!
> 
> ...



Yeah!! I know!! 
Look at this!

Is there something more retarded and childish than this?!! He is too ugly!! Oda  draws like a fucking kid!!!!111 Moria is riduculous!!11

OP is garbage. It will never go close to Naruto. People that bash Naruto can't understand the intellectual part of it!



HyperKnuckles22 said:


> for me, its not that its "kiddy", its just that the *story takes a detour away from the actual story*, ( *the entire thing with vivi*, how does that relate to the pirate king,  davey back fight, laboon, skypeia, and so on.)  plus *luffy is too stupid to be a likable character.*



Awesome post!!!!


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 8, 2008)

i cant tell if your trying to be serious or not.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> your point being what?


Do you know what you are talking about when you say that those things were "detour from the actual story"?
And yeah, Luffy is so idiot that no one likes him. No wonder Luffy is the first place on popularity contest in One Piece.
No one liked Goku either.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 8, 2008)

> Do you know what you are talking about when you say that those things were "detour from the actual story"?
> And yeah, Luffy is so idiot that no one likes him. No wonder Luffy is the first place on popularity contest in One Piece.
> No one liked Goku either.



yes, i have read one piece up to thriller bark. the story wastes a great deal of time just for one small hint about important information.

luffy isnt likable because he doesnt have any reddeming traits, except caring for his friends.  he never gets afraid, or worries about anything, or never displays realistic emotions. nor does he do anything that makes worthy of respect. he walks off when nojiko tells everyone namis story, tries to kill zoro over something stupid, and so on.

and luffy is like gon, he's a goku rehash.


----------



## MdB (Aug 8, 2008)

Just ignore the shitty trolls that can't stop riding on Sasuke's backstabbing cock.




HyperKnuckles22 said:


> for me, its not that its "kiddy", its just that the story takes a detour away from the actual story, ( the entire thing with vivi, how does that relate to the pirate king,  davey back fight, laboon, skypeia, and so on.)  plus luffy is too stupid to be a likable character.



Most stories have side-stories? What the hell is your point?


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 8, 2008)

> Most stories have side-stories? What the hell is your point?



yes, but are usually used as "omake" or just printed at the end of a volume, or are just one chapter shorts.  

i have already stated my point. One piece wastes too much time going about with the story. actually, without the "side stories", it would be shorter.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> yes, i have read one piece up to thriller bark. the story wastes a great deal of time just for one small hint about important information.


Lol what?! Elaborate.


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> luffy isnt likable because he doesnt have any reddeming traits, except caring for his friends.


So you are saying that Luffy is a unilateral bland character? No, that would be Ichigo.


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> he never gets afraid,


Nor does the majority of OP characters. 


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> or worries about anything,


Didn't you just said that he worries about his friends?! What else does he need to worry about? Or are you talking about consequences?! Did you wanted that Luffy didn't puched the tenryuubito or let Robin goes with CP9?


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> or never displays realistic emotions.


You mean like what?! Sadness?! Acting like an emo because life sucks? Love?! Do you want pairings in OP?
Since when anger, happiness, concerning, kindness and solidarity aren't realistic emotion?


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> nor does he do anything that makes worthy of respect.


Pffft, you didn't read One Piece. Jaya, Arlong Park, Alabasta, Enies Lobby, Skypie. Yeah. Luffy's a total moron.


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> he walks off when nojiko tells everyone namis story, tries to kill zoro over something stupid, and so on.


God.
Reread those parts


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> and luffy is like gon, he's a goku rehash.


Yeah, Luffy is based in Goku. Just like most of shounen protagonists.


----------



## MdB (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> yes, but are usually used as "omake" or just printed at the end of a volume, or are just one chapter shorts.



No, they're story arcs that don't deal with the main storyline. Almost every work of fiction has them. 



HyperKnuckles22 said:


> i have already stated my point. One piece wastes too much time going about with the story. actually, without the "side stories", it would be shorter.



So you prefer a story setting that focuses on the main story without further exploring the world that the author created. Yeah that made sense, especially in a story were the main element is that of adventuring.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 8, 2008)

> So you prefer a story setting that focuses on the main story without further exploring the world that the author created. Yeah that made sense, especially in a story were the main element is that of adventuring.



why not? several series are pretty straight forward in thier approach. buso renkin, mar, ruruoni kenshin, death note, evangelion, and so on.


Quote:
So you are saying that Luffy is a unilateral bland character? No, that would be Ichigo.  

he laughs like a fool, or gets mad, thats all. 


Quote:
Lol what?! Elaborate.  

lets see... robin meeting aokiji (end of an arc) shanks finally meeting whitebeard (end of an arc) black beard fighting ace ( end of an arc), etc.


Quote:
Nor does the majority of OP characters.  

well, they arent realistic either.


Quote:
Didn't you just said that he worries about his friends?! What else does he need to worry about? Or are you talking about consequences?! Did you wanted that Luffy didn't puched the tenryuubito or let Robin goes with CP9?  

i meant consequences, 

im too damn tired to even be correcting myself right know, im not exactly a "morning person".


Quote:
You mean like what?! Sadness?! Acting like an emo because life sucks? Love?! Do you want pairings in OP?
Since when anger, happiness, concerning, kindness and solidarity aren't realistic emotion?  

 save for a few fellows,      most characters in OP act like bad tempered lunatics, or stupid.



> Pffft, you didn't read One Piece. Jaya, Arlong Park, Alabasta, Enies Lobby, Skypie. Yeah. Luffy's a total moron.



yes, i did. all he did was rescue places. i meant respect for ones character. 
crocodile was even viewed as a hero by the people in alabasta, that doesnt mean hes a great character.




> God.
> Reread those parts



why?   he basically ignored a revelation about his friend to take a walk, and wanted to kill zoro over a misunderstanding.



> Yeah, Luffy is based in Goku. Just like most of shounen protagonists.



it would be nice if shonen fiction would be more original, but there are more gokus rehashes than that.


ive already stated my point before, and i dont want to repeat myself. by the way, i thought this topic was about bleach and naruto?


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> he laughs like a fool, or gets mad, thats all.


Alita laughs like a fool or get mad.
Guts only gets mad.
Musashi only gets mad.
See?! I can generalize too. It also makes me look like an idiot.


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> lets see... robin meeting aokiji (end of an arc) shanks finally meeting whitebeard (end of an arc) black beard fighting ace ( end of an arc), etc.


All those things that said were important as hell to the story. Are you trying to say that those things are bad?!?! The reason why a war is starting is something unnecessary?! What?


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> well, they arent realistic either.


An adventure manga with giants, giant monsters, rubbermans, bazooka dogs. Realistics. Yeah. Do you wanted Luffy pissing on his pants? Is that it?


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> i meant consequences,
> 
> im too damn tired to even be correcting myself right know, im not exactly a "morning person".


I ask you again. Did you wanted Luffy let Robin go with CP9? Or that Alabasta were conquered by Crocodile?


----------



## MdB (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> why not? several series are pretty straight forward in thier approach. buso renkin, mar, ruruoni kenshin, death note, evangelion, and so on.



And not every story can be good if they're straight forward in their setup without elaborating on the world, cultures, concepts, characters and history. The ones you just named all take place in a familiar setting, they're based on our world.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> save for a few fellows,      most characters in OP act like bad tempered lunatics, or stupid.


Generalizing again. List characters only act like "bad tempered lunatics, or stupid." I wanna see you try. 


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> yes, i did. all he did was rescue places. i meant respect for ones character.
> crocodile was even viewed as a hero by the people in alabasta, *that doesnt mean hes a great character.*


Wandering what your definition of good character is. And there is much more things than rescuing places. Reread One Piece.


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> why?*he basically ignored a revelation about his friend to take a walk*, and wanted to kill zoro over a misunderstanding.


Please, reread it. You'll find out that he did that because he respects her. Not the other way around. The Zoro thing was supposed to be something funny. Apparently you missed that. 


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> it would be nice if shonen fiction would be more original, but there are more gokus rehashes than that.
> 
> 
> ive already stated my point before, and i dont want to repeat myself. by the way, i thought this topic was about bleach and naruto?


Wasn't you the one that said a lot of shit about a manga that you obviously don't understand?!


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 8, 2008)

> All those things that said were important as hell to the story. Are you trying to say that those things are bad?!?! The reason why a war is starting is something unnecessary?! What?



they are small hints of a bigger story, i didnt say they were unimportant.
if oda wanted to actually go on with his own stuff, he would have finished it by now.



> Alita laughs like a fool or get mad.
> Guts only gets mad.
> Musashi only gets mad.
> See?! I can generalize too. It also makes me look like an idiot.



save for berserk, i havent read those other series.



> An adventure manga with giants, giant monsters, rubbermans, bazooka dogs. Realistics. Yeah. Do you wanted Luffy pissing on his pants? Is that it?



i meant  realistic personalties.  and yes, if luffy fell in love, or was like, " im going to die, save me!" he would be more likable.



> I ask you again. Did you wanted Luffy let Robin go with CP9? Or that Alabasta were conquered by Crocodile?



why not? if luffy had a brain he would be afraid of a buster call. or after being beaten twice by crocodile, he would be like "im gonna need help with this."



> And not every story can be good if they're straight forward in their setup without elaborating on the world, cultures, concepts, characters and history. The ones you just named all take place in a familiar setting, they're based on our world.



Mar isnt. it takes place in another world, and i can name other series that take place in fantasy settings if you like.



> Wasn't you the one that said a lot of shit about a manga that you obviously don't understand?!



i understand it. you seem to have a problem with me disliking it.




> Wandering what your definition of good character is. And there is much more things than rescuing places. Reread One Piece.



a great deal of time in OP is spent rescuing a person or place, from a "oppressive villian".



> Please, reread it. You'll find out that he did that because he respects her. Not the other way around. The Zoro thing was supposed to be something funny. Apparently you missed that.



how is luffy wanting to kill his friend over something like that supposed to be funny?   and his crew must care for nami more, they actually listened!



> Generalizing again. List characters only act like "bad tempered lunatics, or stupid." I wanna see you try.


nami, kureha, bellemere, franky, wiper, sanji, paulie, jyabura, and more. 

as for as stupid types, even oda himself has admitted that there are alot of stupid characters in his own work.

if someone screams and slaps each other alot, then they are bad tempered nuts who need help, i dont go around punching people and screaming.

at least i have a valid reason for not liking one piece, not some dumb "there is no fanservice" or " the art sucks" excuses  like those
trolls in the OP forum used to give. this is gettin off topic anyway.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 8, 2008)

Ichigo is far more bland than Luffy. There's nothing to him besides PROTECT MAH FRIENDZ!!!

Everything Ichigo does is out of reaction.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> they are small hints of a bigger story, i didnt say they were unimportant.
> if oda wanted to actually go on with his own stuff, he would have finished it by now.


Oda decided to prolonguete(sp?) the story because he liked it. What's the problem with that? If he writes good arcs what are you complaining about? All those arcs were well written.  


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> i meant  realistic personalties.  and yes, if luffy fell in love, or was like, " im going to die, save me!" he would be more likable.


No. He would be more idiotic and a lot less likable. It would be something totally out of OP. Thank God you won't find things like that in OP.


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> why not? if luffy had a brain he would be afraid of a buster call. or after being beaten twice by crocodile, he would be like "im gonna need help with this."


 Everyone were doing something in the Alabasta arc, Luffy was responsible to beat Croc. He couldn't just ask for help. You want a coward as main character. That's not Luffy. Just because he's brave and reckless that doesn't makes him a bad character. That's exactly his strong point and the reason why people like him. You don't get One Piece.


----------



## MdB (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> Mar isnt. it takes place in another world, and i can name other series that take place in fantasy settings if you like.



Name them then.

And I've never read Mar so I can't comment on it.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> i understand it. you seem to have a problem with me disliking it.


No, I have a problem with you talking shit. See the difference?


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> a great deal of time in OP is spent rescuing a person or place, from a "oppressive villian".


A great deal of time Musashi is just finding new enemies, Alita is just fighting to remember her past....
Generalizing again.


HyperKnuckles22 said:


> how is luffy wanting to kill his friend over something like that supposed to be funny?  * and his crew must care for nami more, they actually listened!*





HyperKnuckles22 said:


> nami, kureha, bellemere, franky, wiper, sanji, paulie, jyabura, and more.
> 
> as for as stupid types, even oda himself has admitted that there are alot of stupid characters in his own work.
> 
> if someone screams and slaps each other alot, then they are bad tempered nuts who need help, i dont go around punching people and screaming.


They sometines act stupid for funny purpose. It doesn't mean that this is the strongest trait of their personality. Know the difference. And out of those you listed... Bellemere and Kureha? No. Just no. You lack interpretation. You TOTALLY lack interpretation.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 8, 2008)

i like naruto more

because of hinata is cute and sexy and anime made her dancing naked in the waterfall

it is very touchingpek
like a love arrow going though my heart


----------



## HO-OH (Aug 8, 2008)

I honestly think bleach is better than naruto.I enjoyed most of the fights from bleach more than the ones from naruto and in my opinion i think kubo does a better job with his side characters and gives them some good fights now and then than kishi does.I will give naruto some credit because it got me into anime and the sasuke retrival arc was just kick ass but looking back i realize naruto is pretty cliche.

EDIT:I just want to say that eyeshield 21 manga kicks the shit out every other shonen manga even one piece.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> why not? several series are pretty straight forward in thier approach. buso renkin, mar, ruruoni kenshin, death note, evangelion, and so on.



Death Note? Straightforward?

Perhaps you missed the part where Light spent a quarter of the manga under amnesia so he could infiltrate and beat L. Straightforward huh?

Kenshin didn't need sidequests because everything was either explained through current events and flashbacks. It's the same thing, only with a different style.

Evangelion is the worst piece of shit in the world of anime.



RamzaBeoulve said:


> i like naruto more
> 
> because of hinata is cute and sexy and anime made her dancing naked in the waterfall
> 
> ...



I hope you die a painful death, if possible while being raped by a large sweaty hairy otaku.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 8, 2008)

Bleach currently for me, i've pretty much prefered it over Naruto since the god awful Uchiha-fight.

Narutos first 2 arcs in part 1 was better than anything Bleach has to offer though.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> yes, i have read one piece up to thriller bark. the story wastes a great deal of time just for one small hint about important information.
> 
> luffy isnt likable because he doesnt have any reddeming traits, except caring for his friends.  he never gets afraid, or worries about anything, or never displays realistic emotions. nor does he do anything that makes worthy of respect. he walks off when nojiko tells everyone namis story, tries to kill zoro over something stupid, and so on.
> 
> and luffy is like gon, he's a goku rehash.



Luffy walked away because he's honest, and childish. Nojiko told him that if he heard her story he'd have leave and he didn't want to, and thus didn't listen to the story.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

bleach has got more hot guys 
but naruto's more addictive


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, this thread became fail really quickly.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 9, 2008)

im getting tired of naruto, im on the verge on giving it up.... doesnt interest me at all, i can hardly get through the chapters these days, doesnt interest me enough.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 9, 2008)

Both of them are shit but Bleach is a bit better because it actually has characters.


----------



## Felt (Aug 9, 2008)

Bleach is better since it doesn't have Sasuke.


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Oct 28, 2008)

Theyre both a little on the shit side but while Bleach has the redeeming quality of style, I prefer Naruto as it has heart I mean thats what makes all those amv's coincedentally synching with mediocre alternative decently entertaining


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 28, 2008)

MdB said:


> Name them then.
> 
> And I've never read Mar so I can't comment on it.


MAR does have a fantasy setting, but it was not explored on...the whole plot is basically one big tournament, the end.

its worse than bleach/naruto, so i dont even know why he used it as an example


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 29, 2008)

imho both really fail but i guess naruto is a bit better since theres a bit of significance to plot. while bleach kubo decides fuck the story fights that makes the fans go wow are much more important.


----------



## blackness (Oct 29, 2008)

I stopped reading Naruto, hoping that it is better if I read like 20 chapters at once. Bleach however sucks major ass. I mean, what exactly happened in the last few months? Aizen appeared on earth and is still standing there, while small fries:

1. appear
2. introduce
3. release
4. defeat

It's SO boring with ZERO plot-development and the only twist being that some random guy is - as expected - unexpectedly stronger than some other random guy.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to say, Naruto has been pretty shitty lately.
Needs moar Sauce


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 29, 2008)

Naruto got characters. That's always a plus.


----------



## Glued (Oct 29, 2008)

In the whole Entirety of Bleach, nothing was more epic than this one image in Naruto


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Bleach is shit, I went on holiday in June and came back in September and inbetween nothing at all happened in Bleach. Naruto was pretty crap for a while but its been really good lately.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 29, 2008)

It was good for 3 chapters straight then it turned back to being boring again last week.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Kishi is, I think Kubo has given up and now is just wasting time.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 29, 2008)

Nothing is as bad as Naruto part 2


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 29, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Nothing is as bad as Naruto part 2



Especialy the 2nd Save Sasuke Arc (KN4 was the only good thing about it)


----------



## Glued (Oct 29, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Nothing is as bad as Naruto part 2



Six Paths of Pain.


----------



## MdB (Oct 29, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Six Paths of Pain.



Team faggotry.


----------



## Vault (Oct 29, 2008)

MdB said:


> Team faggotry.



GG ben grimm


----------



## Bill G (Oct 29, 2008)

Dunno. They've both become train wrecks.  But. I guess Bleach is slightly better


----------



## Andre (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I don't know, I consider both of them to be great outstanding exciting Anime, but I have to go with plot and storyline which is Naruto.


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 29, 2008)

BLEACH, DUH


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 29, 2008)

Interesting that this topic came back up. I still have problems with Naruto but Bleach has some of the worst characters I've ever read up on in my life. Nnoitra aside the the espadas and arrancar in general have been just awful, they make Akatsuki look like gods in comparison.


Bleach isn't going to get better until the arrancars get booted out of the story.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 29, 2008)

Naruto seems to be getting back on it's feet.

Bleach is still just... ugh, man.


----------



## Monna (Oct 29, 2008)

I like Naruto as much as I like One Piece. They are both great. Bleach is pretty shitty though. Naruto only sucks when Sasuke is the focus. Right now its pretty damn good. Pain is fucking awesome.

I think Bleach has some of the most retarded and bad written characters in shounen manga. Even if some of their designs are cool. The fights are also bland and straight forward with almost no surprises.


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 29, 2008)

OP is worse than those two. They're all pretty bad though.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2008)

^^OP is fucking Shakespear compared to Naruto and Bleach.



> Nnoitra aside the the espadas and arrancar in general have been just awful, they make Akatsuki look like gods in comparison.



Er wrong. Szayel was an awesome character, his fight with Mayuri was the only thing worth reading in the hideous arc that was saving Orihime's ass. Akatsuki aren't much better tho, they're all dull.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 30, 2008)

Naruto has been MUCH BETTER ever since Killer Bee (possibly the best character Kishimoto ever created) was introduced, and Pain's invasion has been decent.

Bleach is just...ugh. TOO MANY FUCKING FODDER FIGHTS. We got the strongest captains, Espada and Aizen standing right there and Kubo decides to focus on fodder Arrancar that includes a tranny and characters we've already seen fight? *YAWN*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2008)

The line Cow tits was awesome tho


----------



## Fran (Oct 30, 2008)

Naruto is interesting as of now, and Bleach is only interesting because of Omaeda as of now.
Really, if Omaeda wasn't featured in an epic fashion in the last chapter, and it was some other fodder fight instead, I woulda just read the spoilers and left it as thta.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 30, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Bleach is just...ugh. TOO MANY FUCKING FODDER FIGHTS. We got the strongest captains, Espada and Aizen standing right there and Kubo decides to focus on fodder Arrancar that includes a tranny and characters we've already seen fight? *YAWN*



This is most likely the last time we'll see any of them fight.  We also haven't really seen any of them fight before.  We kind of knew what their abilities were, but never saw them use them.  Most of the fights here have been refreshing and a nice change from Ichigo's boring ass fights with his "I GOTTA PROTECT MAI FUREINDS!!111!1!" and big tits behind him shouting "KUROSAKI KOOOOON"  None of it has been amazing, but it's been decent.

I agree about Killer Bee though.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 30, 2008)

Naruto has a better story, Bleach has better action. That's my official stance.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure. They've each had their high and low points but I lean towards Naruto as being a bit better than Bleach.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 31, 2008)

Current bleach sucks so much cock it's not even funny


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 31, 2008)

I've always thought Naruto was better than Bleach in pretty much every way.  And lately Bleach has been terrible, with all the boring side-character fights.  I think Naruto would actually still be interesting with side character fights because Naruto actually has good side characters, unlike Bleach.  

And Bleach fights are basically just slash, slash, slash, getsuga tenshou, slash, slash, etc.  Naruto fights are much more interesting and less repetitive.  And I personally find the characters and story of Naruto more interesting.  

As far as One Piece, I've always enjoyed it and Naruto about the same.  Both are currently my favorite mangas...I can't choose between them.


----------



## bSupernova (Oct 31, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> ^^OP is fucking Shakespear compared to Naruto and Bleach.



I disagree, Naruto (not shippuden) had it's moments..Bleach, actually Bleach is as bad as OP. They were both void of any remotely interesting arcs. I read and read chapters and watched eps of OP waiting for the "good" arcs to show up but they never came. Bleach was just as uneventful, doesn't help that the fights in Bleach are staler than the ones in OP.

Naruto had the Rock Lee v.s Gaara, Sasuke v.s Orochimaru, Sandaime v.s Oro and the 1st and 2nd. Naruto had the amazing fights in the Zabuza arc, and a bunch of other smaller ones. Fights like these is the least a shounen should have in my opinion. Bleach and OP's fights are nonsensical, boring, and poorly carried out. Naruto had some really great encounters for a good amount of time before it went to shit.

I'm not a fan of all the ridiculous characters in OP who act and behave like hyperactive, maybe even mentally challenged kindergartners. A lot of the sentimental scenes had me laughing out loud at the unintentional over the topness/cheesiness of it all. OP has a really great world structure, I'll give it that. I'm just not a fan of anything else it has.

Bleach is just poorly executed in every conceivable way. The action is the worst out all 3 (the Kenpachi v.s that six arm espada fight was awe-inspiring, for all the wrong reasons ) the characters are one dimensional bore fests, this wouldn't be so bad if the amount of them was smaller, but Bleach has a huge underdeveloped or just poorly developed cast and it seems like it'll stay that way for the rest of the manga. The story is very poorly paced, I don't think Kubo knows when he wants certain things to happen.

Like I said, Naruto in it's prime had some very memorable encounters. Too bad Kishi got tired of his own work years ago.


----------



## MdB (Oct 31, 2008)

Still, One Piece is grander than the other 2 mundane trainwrecks.


----------



## Gary (Oct 31, 2008)

Bleach is better.Though it's still bad. It had the good S.S arc but every since then it has been terrible. Though I really like aizen.Part one naruto was not good but not terrible. Every  since part two started it has been shit. Retarded uchiha wanking, I haven't enjoyed a single chapter besides sasuke getting his guts beat out and when pain attacked.


----------



## blackprettyboy20 (Oct 31, 2008)

man bleach has went down hill very fast, its so bad i have not read the last 6 chapters.

naruto is starting to get very good again

op kills both


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

Bleach is better in a more DBZ fashion and Naruto has a better storyline


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

bSupernova said:


> OP is worse than those two. They're all pretty bad though.



lol what


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 31, 2008)

Naruto good all around. Story is actually a story; fights are great with tactics, diversity, sometimes beyond the realm of ninja lol, art is cool, character models aren't the best but the backrounds and scale can be exceptional, decent pacing with the exception of Sai arc and Rescue Gaara arc (which were more like their own stories), poor long term outlook on kishi's part as some shit seems done on spur of the moment. Kishi also does little to give the main character much respect. I don't want to get into the ridiculus amount of time uchiha's get to shine.

Bleach is relatively weak. Story has potential but overshadowed by constant captain-save-a-hoe shit; fights are terrible slash slash big white beam, any diversity is seen with SOME side characters that don't really matter to anything; art is cool for characters but everything is else is BLAND AND EMPTY AS SHIT; poor pacing with 6 month long haults to the story for side character fights (rescue orihime.....waste....of.....fuckin.....time......STARK); Nice longterm outlook on Kubo's part, shit from early on shows face again later on alot, he just does it bad lol.

One Piece is highs and lows; Over arching plot with government and elite pirates is nice but hampered by filler like arcs which really only makes things longer; fights are crazy and random and about using ur big moves for the most part, I would like a little more tactics. But its entertaining nontheless, alot more than Bleach; art is very creative and when theres not too much going on at once, its nice to look at; pacing often follows a standard formula of government vs. pirate hints into filler island into governmentvs.pirate like battle. I for one read OP in batches because its like alot of randomness thats lame goes down before the EPIC shit happens, which is my BIGGEST fault with OP....it hurts it alot in my eyes. Oda brings things up from the past alot and the relationships formed in the filler islands hold true for the duration of the manga, so i like that alot about OP.

Naruto >OP>>>>>Bleach....i'm not trying to be biased, i'm tryin to be real. so don't talk shit lol.

One more thing.....The Spirit of the Manga.....OP has always maintained its spirit and those who have fallen in luv with it from the go have had little reason to shun away. Naruto spirit wavered with the beginning of part two many say. It just became somewhat dreary and just didn't have the magic it had earlier on....but many have began to see it return lately. With naruto being with frogs, KILLER BEE's fun nature, its just becoming brighter all around. Bleach fell off its high horse after soul society....


----------



## MdB (Oct 31, 2008)

Naruto is still lame. Sasuke's victory over Killer Bee is just another illustration of that. Not only did he evade a terrain-modifying blast with just being there, he went ahead to use his walking plot device and summoned some badly-drawn black fire by the power of friendship, letting it wreath around Killer Bee who somehow couldn't bear flames that failed to scorch a large tree formation to charcoal. 

As for this current event, Akatsuki marauding Konoha is just lifeless. Cheesy lines such as ''feel the pain'' aren't helping either.


----------



## Bushin (Oct 31, 2008)

As things stand right now, I would have to vote:
1) Naruto
2) Bleach
But I love both in the end...


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 31, 2008)

MdB said:


> Naruto is still lame. Sasuke's victory over Killer Bee is just another illustration of that. Not only did he evade a terrain-modifying blast with just being there, he went ahead to use his walking plot device and summoned some badly-drawn black fire by the power of friendship, letting it wreath around Killer Bee who somehow couldn't bear flames that failed to scorch a large tree formation to charcoal. As for this current event, Akatsuki marauding Konoha is just lifeless.



Sasuke's always lame. That's why Killerbee is awesome. 

The Kakashi vs Pein fight is quite an enjoyable one. Glad to see there are still some simple tricks and strategies being applied instead of relying on Super-Awesome-Jutsu-That-Appeared-Out-Of-Nowhere-And-Is-Conveniently-The-Perfect-Counter-To-My-Enemy like a certain emo Uchiha is.


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 12, 2009)

Naruto is better. Bleach has such slow pacing.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 12, 2009)

actually one piece suck more than these two


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bleach can't compare with the awesomness of Garuto and Killer Bee, plus it has Gai, Neji and Zetsu. And this whole Pain Invasion is the best arc of the manga so far.

Oh and people do die in Naruto.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 17, 2009)

both of them are shitty but bleach is worse..

imo its a gayfest with lots of posturing... 

I can tolerate naruto thought, even read it from time to time for old times sake...


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry for the double


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 18, 2009)

Bleach sucks on a high lvl


----------



## hadou (Aug 28, 2011)

I prefer Naruto over Bleach. But both series have been extended for too long. Naruto is basically about Naruto's obsession, which borders on homosexuality, over Sasuke. The storyline of Bleach lately is stupid and needless. The reason I prefer Naruto is because I still have great hopes for this series.

I never understood how anyone reads or watches One Piece if you are over 10 years of age. The series is childish beyond reason.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 28, 2011)

lol Necro.


----------



## Heretic (Aug 28, 2011)

I put Naruto as better over Bleach, but let's be honest with ourselves...Is it really impressive to be better than trash?


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 28, 2011)

both also add reborn on it


----------



## Smoke (Aug 28, 2011)

I still greatly enjoy both of these.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

With                       the shit Bleach just went  through, I say Naruto.


----------



## Gallant (Aug 28, 2011)

Naruto is better but in recent years you have to try pretty hard to be worse than Bleach.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 28, 2011)

nothing is worse than bleach


----------



## Cxille (Aug 28, 2011)

Shit, Bleach really gets bashed a lot, not only on these forums... 

Naruto and Bleach are on the same level for the most part. I don't think they're outright bad, just... decent, I guess.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 28, 2011)

Naruto plot is incredibly awful, but Bleach just doesn't have plot.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2011)

hard one    .


----------



## 8 (Aug 28, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Naruto plot is incredibly awful, but Bleach just doesn't have plot.


its actually much better to have no plot at all then a shitty one. look at gintama for example.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 28, 2011)

Why is this thread revived? 

To be honest I still like Naruto even though it went down the crapper.

Bleach..... just needs to end ASAP, this manga will not survive 10 more years, especialy when the sales are dropping. Go back to Zombie Powder Kubo.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 28, 2011)

8 said:


> its actually much better to have no plot at all then a shitty one. look at gintama for example.



But Gintama is a gag manga, and a quite funny one, Bleach it's just a bunch of horribly bad drawn boring battles between bland characters, that don't make any sense at all.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 28, 2011)

Bleach is crap, but I enjoy it. Naruto part 1 was awesome. D:


----------



## Judas (Aug 28, 2011)

Considering the trollfest we just went through a few months ago with Aizen, it's safe to say that Naruto ousts it handily.


Which doesn't say much at all.


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 28, 2011)

I like both manga,but I like naruto


----------



## Superstars (Aug 28, 2011)

One piece is the worse. Can't wait to continue reading huge mermen/maids crying while incompetent villians continue to get done in by lame power ranger bots and emo reindeers.

Bleach and Naruto have been exciting as of late.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2011)

Both are trash.

Thread revival is stupid. 

Funny that One Piece is brought up, despite not having anything to do with the subject matter. Butthurt, much?


----------



## Superstars (Aug 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Funny that One Piece is brought up, despite not having anything to do with the subject matter. Butthurt, much?



Justice, much!


----------



## p-lou (Aug 29, 2011)

ur so funny superstars lololol i luv ur posts


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Both are trash.
> 
> Thread revival is stupid.
> 
> Funny that One Piece is brought up, despite not having anything to do with the subject matter. Butthurt, much?



Typical Superstars post.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Aug 29, 2011)

Um (remembering)

naruto
preTS 
naruto --> becomes ninja --> learn the ninja way --> gain respect --> one day hokaga

PostTS
naruto --> repress kyuubi --> learn chakra element --> kill itachi --> one day get Sasuke

War Arc
naruto --> use kyuubi --> combine all powers --> save everyone --> kill sasuke (or save him I don't know anymore)

bleach
ichigo --> lose to shinigamis --> training --> infiltrate shinigamis place --> save rukia

then
ichigo --> lose to espadas --> training --> infiltrate espadas place --> save orihime

war arc
ichigo --> lose to aizen --> training --> catch up to aizen --> kill aizen

then
ichigo --> fullbring --> bluh bluh bluh 

um...repressing memories of both and all the hours wasted reading and watching

Its a tie they both lose


----------



## MdB (Aug 29, 2011)

Anything is better than Bleach, including Naruto.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2011)

Superstars said:


> One piece is the worse. Can't wait to continue reading huge mermen/maids crying while incompetent villians continue to get done in by lame power ranger bots and emo reindeers.
> 
> Bleach and Naruto have been exciting as of late.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 29, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Justice, much!



Phenom, much?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 29, 2011)

nico robin3 said:


> naruto is better but narutards are fucktards.there shittiness of bashing other manga is making me hate naruto..



Well this thread Forum will certainly make you feel better since its the exact opposite.


----------



## Sajin (Aug 29, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Funny that One Piece is brought up, despite not having anything to do with the subject matter. Butthurt, much?



*points at the OP* Butthurt much?

Anyway, Bleach is IMO fairly good as long as you don't take it seriously, and I'd rate it far above Naruto which I actually dropped after 300+ chapters because all the "bonds" talk was becoming really annoying and Naruto hyperventilating while thinking about Sasuke drained my last bit of patience. Kabuto was pretty much the only good thing left there at the time.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 29, 2011)

I love both


----------



## Shouko (Aug 29, 2011)

Both are crappy bu if I must choose it would be Naruto. IMO The fights are more interesting and I'm sick of Bleach because it's soooo~ boring!!! That was my expressions about Ichigo power-ups:
- Shikai - not bad, but he only have one attack
- Bankai - WOW! Getsuga is now black! So cool *_* No -_- It's just change of color, lol
- Mask - nothing change, just boost to his stats
- HM2 Ichigo - he gets a cool cero but this Ichigo ISN"T a Ichgio
- Post Dangai Ichigo/FGT Ichigo - well he didn't change much but kicked Aizen(I hate him) ass so Strawberry gets a +
- Fullbring Ichigo - simply. His worst power-up(??? - not really)
- Current Ichigo - we must wait longer

Naruto isn't better but he combines with Rasengans.

Though Bleach has some cool characters and cute girls.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 29, 2011)

Naruto is worse IMO. Its just really lost its way. Marty Sue chosen one protagonist, boring fights, repetitive techniques. The only good thing about it is Bee.

At least Bleach is consistently meh/eh/bleh.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 29, 2011)

Naruto is easily worse.
I don't care what happens in Bleach, atleast there isn't a messiah lightbulb man running around telling people to believe in him (with a serious camera zoom on his face no less) and his black sidekick, who constantly tries to be funny but fails oh so miserably.
And let's not forget the villains, who seem like they are based on old Looney Tunes cartoons' bad guys.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Neither is great but Naruto honestly doesn't deserve to be compared to Bleach.

Bleach does pretty much everything you could possibly do to make a manga horrible. Crap story that is next to nonexistant, lame powers, Main character lacks creative fighting style, consistent retconnning and plot holes, reptitive arcs, over use of tired shounen cliches, similar panels are repeated every chapter, preteniousness despite manga having nothing intelligent about it, over the top explosions for no reason.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 29, 2011)

Both are cool to me.

Bleach a little more so since I don't read/watch it for the plot but rather plain enjoyment.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 29, 2011)

Derpchigo or armadillo penises.


What a choice.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, I like Bleach more (the art is also nice to look at), but I still enjoy Naruto from time to time.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 29, 2011)

_Naruto_ is actually what got me back into Anime/Manga, so if nothing else, I'm thankful to it for that. That being said, I stopped enjoying it years ago -- I was dismayed by the cringeworthy Valley of the End fight, and then 'part two' of the series pretty much lost me completely, and from what I've heard, it seems to be getting even worse with time. On the whole, I think it's definitely better than _Bleach_, though -- there are some moments in part one of the series that I enjoyed far more than anything in _Bleach_. (Rock Lee vs Gaara, for example -- lovely stuff.) 

The only thing that actually stands out to me, in regard to _Bleach_, is the Aizen Reveal. Maybe it's because I watched it when I was younger, but I didn't see it coming at all, and it was surprisingly dramatic. Aside from that...meh.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 29, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> _Naruto_ is actually what got me back into Anime/Manga, so if nothing else, I'm thankful to it for that. *That being said, I stopped enjoying it years ago* -- I was dismayed by the cringeworthy Valley of the End fight, and then 'part two' of the series pretty much lost me completely, and from what I've heard, it seems to be getting even worse with time. On the whole, I think it's definitely better than _Bleach_, though -- there are some moments in part one of the series that I enjoyed far more than anything in _Bleach_. (Rock Lee vs Gaara, for example -- lovely stuff.)
> 
> The only thing that actually stands out to me, in regard to _Bleach_, is the Aizen Reveal. Maybe it's because I watched it when I was younger, but I didn't see it coming at all, and it was surprisingly dramatic. Aside from that...meh.



Terribly sorry for the loss my friend. The horrors you must have felt.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 29, 2011)

Bleach has the same formula over and over again and it's getting old.

I think Naruto is actually at an interesting point now but Naruto himself can be annoying as fuck a lot of times.

So Naruto is better right now. Maybe in a few weeks I'll say Bleach is better. Just depends on where it is


----------



## Syed (Aug 29, 2011)

Bleach is better than Naruto. It is also better than One Piece which is ahead of Naruto too. So for now Bleach>One Piece>Naruto. And yes I brang One Piece into this cause of the retarded OP.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 29, 2011)

Naruto > Bleach. Both are terrible though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 29, 2011)

I enjoy Bleach  I don't enjoy Naruto.


----------



## p-lou (Aug 29, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> The only thing that actually stands out to me, in regard to _Bleach_, is the Aizen Reveal. Maybe it's because I watched it when I was younger, but I didn't see it coming at all, and it was surprisingly dramatic. Aside from that...meh.



haha this is actually what really turned me off of bleach


----------



## Syed (Aug 29, 2011)

nico robin3 said:


> Lol how exactly is bleach is better than naruto and op.it has no plot just shitty and lame fights,bland characters and worst main character.its worst manga out of the 3.



Bleach is better than OP. Why? Well the fights are enjoyable, sure Kubo's gotten somewhat lazy with them but is still enjoyable if you don't over think things. One Piece in terms of fights is the same to me though slightly less fun. Bland characters? Bleach still has some interesting characters. In regards to OP well the characters are made mostly unique so it takes that over Bleach however some characters are just plain horrible. That stupid Goldfish for staters and her daughter. Worst main character? Well tbh both Ichigo and Luffy are crud main characters but both can be great when they get serious. Other than that Ichigo at least feels more relate able. 

Also the Naruto manga is crap. Only good arcs were the Zabuza, Chunin and Sasuke rescue arc. Other than that a crap waste of time. It fails in every department atm.


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2011)

ITT- Your opinion is shit and mines is fact.

Fuckheads, it is a matter of opinion. IMO both are mediocre and excel in places others don't. Ex. I find Bleaches art the best out of the HST.


----------



## p-lou (Aug 29, 2011)

i bet mdb is going to quote the post above and post the heart of those big splash pages of white or black


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2011)

p-lou said:


> i bet mdb is going to quote the post above and post the heart of those big splash pages of white or black



Unfortunately that's is true and leaves me going wtf. But there are more well drawn pages than ink spills.


----------



## Syed (Aug 29, 2011)

p-lou said:


> i bet mdb is going to quote the post above and post the heart of those big splash pages of white or black



His last spasm attack was quite hilarious.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 29, 2011)

they're both shit, but I enjoy Bleach more after I stopped taking it seriously and just read it as if it's a comedy manga.


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2011)

fucking necro


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 30, 2011)

This is like asking what's better: an idiot who knows he's an idiot or someone of average intelligence who thinks they're smart. Or like...would you rather jerk off or bone an uggo.

Naruto is "better," but Bleach could be so much more easily fixed.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 30, 2011)

I stop taking both seriously thus I came to appreciate them more. Not that they are my top favorites just that I want to see how both series ends.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 30, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> they're both shit, but I enjoy Bleach more after *I stopped taking it seriously* and just read it as if it's a comedy manga.



Wait, isn't that the prerequisite psyche to read *any* manga?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 30, 2011)

doesn't take seriously = don't expect a well written plot


----------



## Kirito (Aug 30, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> doesn't take seriously = don't expect a well written plot



not really the case though but I get you


----------



## HInch (Aug 30, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> Wait, isn't that the prerequisite psyche to read *any* manga?



Manga is serious business. If you can't get emotionally invested into it to the point that your hatred for people who badmouth it reach hilarious rage proportions then you should probably go outside with all the other losers.


----------



## MdB (Aug 30, 2011)

Syed said:


> His last spasm attack was quite hilarious.



If you actually knew what was going on, you would understand that I was trolling Akatora by posting those images.


----------



## Syed (Aug 30, 2011)

MdB said:


> If you actually knew what was going on, you would understand that I was trolling Akatora by posting those images.



Oh I know you were trolling. It was just funny the way you did it by 4 consecutive posts and showing the heart and other blank pages Kubo dishes out on a regular basis now. Sucks that Kubo's art/creativity has slowly been declining.


----------



## Fourangers (Aug 30, 2011)

Bleach was always a bland manga for me. I forced myself to read it because I thought that the anime made it interesting, enjoyed till Rukia arc, thought that the Aizen "suddenly" turned evil looked clever and high expectations over it. But even Rukia's arc, which is still my favorite, there was something that didn't make me completely _like_ it. Dunno if it's the art and the droppy eyes, dunno if it's Ichigo and his boring character. And after Rukia's arc it began a battle of "I can make this!" "Well, I can counter-attack your move!" "But I already expected this counter-attack, watch my counter-attack of your counter-attack!" "I have a counter-attack of your counter-attack of my counter-attack!" "*flashback*"

In this current arc I'm seriously asking myself what's the whole point, since I don't see anything interesting about it. ?_? (aside Rukia reappearing, which I believe it's more for fanservice sake's.)

Now Naruto............*mumbles* It's a manga that can make interesting tidbits, raise your hopes of "maybe Kishi will improve in this arc!" and then take a nosedive and you'll end up pulling your hair in frustration. There are so so soooooo many points that if Kishi addressed better, it'd be easy to swallow/accept it. You get his message, but it's just that the way he puts it is so lame/cheesy/disgusting/horrible that you're facepalming while reading.

The Part I was well-written, especially Haku's arc. He wrote Zabuza, that was a villain that manage to bring empathy to the readers. Kishimoto used to give good development to all characters, not only the protagonists, you'll be pulled inside Lee's suffering about the whole surgery and all.

And then Part II ruined everything. *sigh*

But at least I feel it can captivates me somehow, bring me emotions, whether rage (current emotion) or relief. 

And the main fact that I still like Naruto (the character) gives me some bonus points over Bleach.

So yeah. The less shittier, for me, is Naruto.


----------



## stream (Aug 30, 2011)

I am still reading Naruto, even though my favorite arcs are waaay past (about everything in part 1... And a couple in part 2).

I have stopped reading Bleach after Aizen, and even before I never liked it as much as Naruto.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 30, 2011)

Bleach

Barely


----------



## sasuki-chan (Aug 30, 2011)

Honestly both mangas have dispointed me many times and I often wonder why and how it could become so bad over the years <<.

Bleach: non-existent plot, random power up, characters who never grow, slow pace, entire chapters totally useless (with just big panels so that the characters look pretty), awesome designed characters who end up being big fodders. Simple, right now I mostly read it out of habit and because of the art, the hot guys and the boobs <<

Naruto: my biggest complaint with naruto is the lack of screentime for the rookies in general (they were so ignored I can't even care about them anymore now). Then the girls being only healers or cheerleaders, the sasuke's retrieval which took the ENTIRE part 2, naruto and his hero-complex <__<. During part 1 I could make a list of my 10 fav characters...I can't even make a top 3 now, that says how much I care 

Overall, I still prefer Naruto but it's far from being an achievement


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 31, 2011)

Bleach is the worse of the two.

Bleach has always been overrated. Admittedly, from its beginning through the SS arc, it was pretty good. Still, it was overly-praised even then. After that was when it really began to lose its way. Kubo's art began to become crappy, his plot twists were forced and contrived, the battles were dull and lifeless, and his attempts to give his characters depth were laughable.

Speaking of characters, he wasted all the potential he created with Aizen and made him one of the absolute worst villains to spring up in a long time.

Naruto has become awful as well, with Kishimoto creating bland characters and focusing too much on Sasuke Failchiha, while completely forgetting about the characters from part 1. But it still remains superior to Bleach (which isn't saying much, of course).


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> ITT- Your opinion is shit and mines is fact.
> 
> Fuckheads, it is a matter of opinion. IMO both are mediocre and excel in places others don't. Ex. *I find Bleaches art the best out of the HST.*



you don't know shit about art, then

and i don't mean that in a snooty HAVE YOU NOT STUDIED MANET? way

you literally don't know shit about putting pen to paper and drawing something


----------



## Patrick (Sep 20, 2011)

Out of the still running mangas naruto is my #2 anticipated manga each week (after One Piece). Bleach is way lower on my list. 

One Piece
Naruto
Fairy Tail
Bakuman
Beezlebub
Reborn
Bleach
Hajime no Ippo

never even considered Bleach close to Naruto.

inb4 people calling me a Naruto fanboy


----------



## Badalight (Sep 20, 2011)

patrick4life said:


> Out of the still running mangas naruto is my #2 anticipated manga each week (after One Piece). Bleach is way lower on my list.
> 
> One Piece
> *Naruto*
> ...



You sure know how to pick em.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 20, 2011)

Stop being bias please and add one piece in the discussion.


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 20, 2011)

I think Naruto is better than Bleach, although I am not even up to date with Bleach.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 20, 2011)

why the hell hasn't this thread been trashed and burned yet?


It's nothing but a rotten piece of meat that beg to get infected with flies -_-


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 20, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> you don't know shit about art, then
> 
> and i don't mean that in a snooty HAVE YOU NOT STUDIED MANET? way
> 
> you literally don't know shit about putting pen to paper and drawing something



art is subjective thus bound to the liking of the observer i.e. that's his opinion


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Sep 20, 2011)

Naruto is overall better with storyline etc.

Bleach has some female better characters, Take the female characters, they can't compete with Yoruichi, nel etc.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2011)

Sajin said:


> **points at the OP* Butthurt much?*
> Anyway, Bleach is IMO fairly good as long as you don't take it seriously, and I'd rate it far above Naruto which I actually dropped after 300+ chapters because all the "bonds" talk was becoming really annoying and Naruto hyperventilating while thinking about Sasuke drained my last bit of patience. Kabuto was pretty much the only good thing left there at the time.



About what? That these 2 manga suck more than black holes?



Akatora said:


> why the hell hasn't this thread been trashed and burned yet?
> 
> 
> It's nothing but a rotten piece of meat that beg to get infected with flies -_-



Not all of us have an intimate relation ship to Kubo.



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> art is subjective thus bound to the liking of the observer i.e. that's his opinion



No it's not. It's the refuge of the incapable. Bleach does not have better art than OP. FACT.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 20, 2011)

Badalight said:


> You sure know how to pick em.


----------



## Koori (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't want to bump here, but meh, here's my oppinion.

Naruto sucks balls, the storyline started good but went down the toilet very soon. The characters are poorly developed, contradictory, and the art is more awful with each chapter. Once I even went beyond boundaries to defend it, but those days are over and now Naruto is just one more series I read for the lolz.

As for Bleach, is one of the shittiest if not the shittiest series I've ever read, with the worst main villian ever, the worse main character ever and the most senseless power scale ever. That my only and favorite character of this shit is Kenpachi speaks volumes of what I consider is an horrible piece of garbage made book. There's nothing good to read, not a single arc ever called my interest. And anyone who still tries to defend it should have his/her brain checked, those type of Bleach fanboys sometimes get on my nerves.

So yeah, find the series resume where the word "shit" and variables are written more times, that is the shittiest of the two.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 20, 2011)

bleach the soul society arc and turn back the pendelum are the only bright spots and better females


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 20, 2011)

This thread is shittier than both of them.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> No it's not. It's the refuge of the incapable. Bleach does not have better art than OP. FACT.


OP?  anyways don't really read bleach, anyways but opinions are not facts, he likes oranges, you like apples, I hate them both. doesn't mean any one of them is better or that both are bad 



Miss Goobette said:


> This thread is shittier than both of them.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 21, 2011)

Bleach hands down.


----------



## Doc Q (Sep 21, 2011)

Kishi tries to be "deep and serious" and desperately fails at that. 

I'm not even sure if Kubo is trying. Bleach is at least funny and has random badass moments at times.   I'd go with Bleach for entertainment value, not because it's so good.


----------

